# Did Belfort shoe us the way to defeat John Jones?



## Gorilla (Oct 7, 2012)

Let's face it he almost submitted him!

Anderson Silva with his Great BJJ in a super fight might be able to submit Jon Jones!

He just does not look as unbeatable as he did before!

Silva will pick him up art with his best in the UFC boxing and then submit him with an arm bar!

I meant SHOW us the way!


----------



## Mass (Oct 7, 2012)

It will be a great fight. I have to go with the above post as long as AS can stay away from JJ's elbow!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Oct 7, 2012)

It's Vitor Belfort. Vitor is a tough fight for anyone.


----------



## Gorilla (Oct 8, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> It's Vitor Belfort. Vitor is a tough fight for anyone.



Anderson Silva KO'd Vitor with a front snap kick!

You are correct Vitor is a great fighter...

I would love to see Jones v A Silva!


----------



## Gorilla (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.espn.co.uk/more/sport/story/173890.html

Another article!


----------



## nordin (Oct 14, 2012)

Gorilla said:


> Let's face it he almost submitted him!
> 
> Anderson Silva with his Great BJJ in a super fight might be able to submit Jon Jones!
> 
> ...



First I DO realize that the winner was Jones. He fought the way he wanted, got out of submission and won. 

That being said, Jones was very close to getting finished, by not very big light heavyweight. Vitor, although BJJ blackbelt, is more striker; he has finished fight with submission only 3 times and got someone in such a trouble as Jones only couple more times. I have never looked at Jones as unbeatable. He is a good all around fighter, but not in the way UFC right now tries to portray him. He is winning because of three main attributes: wrestling, power and reach. Everything else is a gray area that people make up.
    He can strike very hard in wrestling range: clinch range/infighting or on top. However in stand up punching range, he hasn't showed anything even close to finishing his top level opponents despite fairly large numbers of punches he throws. Even against Lyoto first he had to take him down(wrestling) make huge cut (crazy reach to generate elbow strike power) right over right eye, and then hit Lyoto on the blinded side with hook and even then Machida wasn't finished. 
  He does crazy spinning back kicks and side kicks, but how many times has he inflicted real damage with them or with any kick? 
Also he knows very well how to gain positions and force submission holds if he's in a dominant position. But what about being in guard bottom against real G'n'P? 
This is not to take anything away from Jones he is a very good fighter. And his 3 strong aspects has been too much for his opponents; so he can keep up doing what he is doing. It is obviously his opponents job to find ways to get him not his job to change anything. Jones has a really bright future in MMA.

However against Silva level fighter, bout could get extremely disappointing. Jones (if not him then Greg Jackson definitely) knows what Silva can do on feet. I know that MMA math is stupid but watch what the man can do with one strike like recently against Bonnar( guy who can take HUGE beating and is much bigger) or Hendo (granite chine)who went for desperate takedown only because he was almost knocked out. And what about his submission wins, especially from the bottom? And what about his abilities to stay in pocket and roll with the strikes? It could be very tempting for Jones and Jackson to make it into lay'n'prey fest, since he has all the physical and skill attributes to stall the fight.  In the other hand if Jones goes in to cage to finish, it could be very interesting. However Rashad fight showed that first option is very likely scenario.


----------



## Gorilla (Oct 15, 2012)

I think that based on Silva's recent performance Jon jones would have a very tough time.  Silva is so accurate it's crazy.  He is harder to hit than Machida!


----------

